# Dragon Ball Z Kai



## funnystory (Aug 22, 2015)

I watched DBZ when I was around 3-5 than again around 7-8 I guess Ive been watching it on and off for some time now. Started the series from scratch and am currently on the Frieza Saga watching the uncut Kai edition. They made gohan sound like a complete female when he is super young but other than that dragon ball Z is still holding up and honestly is probably one of the best animes ever made(maybe it's nostalgia) anyone else a DBZ fan? I couldn't watch Dragon Ball GT though as the plot never really had me hooked. I am 20 now and think this series is about one of the best made.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Kai 1.0 with the original Kenji Yamamoto score but can't stand the replacement soundtrack as they put zero effort into placing the BGMs correctly, nor did they have any variety whatsoever. Sure it's the tunes from DBZ but the thing is that Toei just had some talentless hack do the work of shoving BGMs without thinking first (the only last 2 or 3 eps sound remotely decent with it as they were the first ones).

As for Kai 2.0, bleh. I might give it a chance once FUNimation releases it on Blu-ray.



funnystory said:


> They made gohan sound like a complete female


That's Colleen Clinkenbeard for you.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 22, 2015)

I watched Dragon Ball when I was younger, but never really got into Dragon Ball Z. That said, I do enjoy Dragon Ball Z Abridged.


----------



## funnystory (Aug 22, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I love Kai 1.0 with the original Kenji Yamamoto score but can't stand the replacement soundtrack as they put zero effort into placing the BGMs correctly, nor did they have any variety whatsoever. Sure it's the tunes from DBZ but the thing is that Toei just had some talentless hack do the work of shoving BGMs without thinking first (the only last 2 or 3 eps sound remotely decent with it as they were the first ones).
> 
> As for Kai 2.0, bleh. I might give it a chance once FUNimation releases it on Blu-ray.
> 
> ...



Why didn't they use the actor from the original DBZ? Gohans new voice in frieza saga is super annoying.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 23, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That's Colleen Clinkenbeard for you.


I always associate her as the voice of Luffy, though I guess she's probably more popular as Gohan.  Personally I think that her voice works with Gohan pretty well as he's a child.  Not to mention that in Japan Goku's been sounding like a girl his entire life.  I don't think they're going to have her voice adult Gohan when the Buu dub arrives though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 23, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Why didn't they use the actor from the original DBZ? Gohans new voice in frieza saga is super annoying.


This will answer your question:



Simply putting, FUNimation decided to not ask this voice-actress (Stephanie) to reprise as Gohan again and so they replaced her with Colleen which is rather really disrespectful considering the years she spent voicing Gohan and Kid Goku.



Ericzander said:


> I always associate her as the voice of Luffy, though I guess she's probably more popular as Gohan.  Personally I think that her voice works with Gohan pretty well as he's a child.  Not to mention that in Japan Goku's been sounding like a girl his entire life.  I don't think they're going to have her voice adult Gohan when the Buu dub arrives though.



That's a poor example.

Masako Nozawa genuinely sounds perfect as Goku, Gohan, Goten, Bardock and Tullece whereas Colleen just sounds like some high-pitched college girl going through her time.


----------



## funnystory (Aug 23, 2015)

When is the buu dub coming?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 23, 2015)

funnystory said:


> When is the buu dub coming?


Who knows.

FUNimation has officially revealed when Resurrection F is coming out on Blu-ray so maybe we'll see Kai 2.0 home release announced around November or December 2015.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 23, 2015)

What is Kai 2.0? Is that the Buu saga? I stopped watching Kai when they cut out the Princess Snake sidequest. The omissions they did weren't flying with me, though it's fair because Kai followed the manga more. As a kid following DBZ, I didn't really know about the manga, so any tampering with the dubbed anime I saw wouldn't work with me.

When Kai first came out, I loved the HD remaster they did, thinking that's all the show was. Aside from a different voice for Gohan, the voices were entirely redone? It wasn't just remastering the original dubbing? I didn't notice differences in those voices, except Gohan. Meh, I liked the original voice actor more, but the Gohan voice in Kai wasn't the reason I stopped following.

After seeing every single episode of DB, Z, and GT, the movies too, as an adult in December 2012 up to February '13, I don't have a vested interest in Kai. 

I did watch that special about Vegeta's little brother, and I got to experience the Japanese Goku. My goodness, that was something. I didn't know who the voice actor is, not knowing the person's a woman, not knowing that Goku's voice sounded girly. I tried not to judge too harshly, I think it fits for Japanese anime, there were some girly sounding men before in anime. Ash from Pokemon, at least in the really early episodes, Veronica Taylor made Ash sound like a teen girl. It got better, and iconic, I don't know about the Japanese Ash, maybe the voice is similar because I heard Taylor had to fashion her Ash voice out of the original.

Back to the little special, the one thing I remember from it was Goku saying "AHHH VEGETA!" Vegeta ate his pork, that was hilarious, so the voice can work. But then I saw the Resurrection of F trailer, "FRIEZZAAAAAAA!" Ohhhh, that was kind of funny.

I play it safe, just stick to the original funimation dubs, with the kickass rock music. Although Toonami first aired the Ocean dub, I do recall the voices from that version in the Kamehameha vs. Galick Gun moment. I think that version made it halfway through the Namek saga, and then Toonami rolled out the funimation dub. I never got to see the funimation dub of those episodes Ocean did until 2012. Hearing the "over 9000" in a different voice, even though there were more episodes by Toonami broadcasting the funimation dubs, and Christopher Sabat having the more recognizable voice overall, it's just that one moment. That one moment where only Brian Drummond was the true voice for Vegeta.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 26, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> What is Kai 2.0? Is that the Buu saga?


_Kai 2.0_ is how the Majin Boo arc of Kai is referred in short.


RustInPeace said:


> the voices were entirely redone?


The FUNimation cast is mostly the same except they replaced the voice actress of Freeza and Gohan, the rest are intact but improved their voice acting skills immensely.


RustInPeace said:


> That one moment where only Brian Drummond was the true voice for Vegeta


Reading on the Kanzenshuu forums it seems like there's going to be an Ocean Dub of Kai but meh, don't get your hopes up. They've been waiting since 2010.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I mean, I myself do love the Ocean Dub of Z movies 1-3 and the episodes 1-53 but that's where it ended for me.

For me the true English Goku will always be Peter Kelamis, and this video below shows why.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> For me the true English Goku will always be Peter Kelamis, and this video below shows why.




I remember the voice, you mentioned the first 3 movies, they did air on Toonami with the Ocean Dub. By this point I associate American voice Goku with Sean Schemmel. He had a rounder voice, if that makes any sense. It made the yells more guttural, and I always foolishly imitate the Super Saiyan transformation and yell, even try and roll my eyes back.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 26, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> ...I always foolishly imitate the Super Saiyan transformation and yell, even try and roll my eyes back.



Lol, i think anyone who was/is and/or watch dbz did that. I kinda did too but my guy friends would make fun of me because "you're a girl & cant do that"...of course, this was the Mexico's spanish version. =p


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 26, 2015)

Yumi said:


> "you're a girl & cant do that"



Well the Japanese voice of Goku is a woman, and it worked.



About Kai, I do remember randomly catching a Youtube video that compared a certain Goku scene. In the original Funimation dub, Goku said "Ally to good, nightmare to you!" So classic, sounds corny yeah, but awesome. The Kai dub, Goku said "I am the super saiyan, Son Goku!" I like the original more.

I totally forgot Nicktoons/Nickolodean airs Kai. I wonder why Cartoon Network didn't get the rights. Just like the good ol' days of Toonami in the weekdays, then the weekends, and for a period they had 2 uncut episodes airing in 10PM (EST), an hour before Adult Swim would come on. And that was before Adult Swim used 10PM as their start time. I'm reminiscing too much, ahhh. When Vegeta flipped off Gohan and Krillin, my jaw dropped.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 26, 2015)

nickolodean lost the rights about 2 years ago (I think it floated around for a while after that) then CN got the rights this year and its airing uncut in the 12AM spot on the toonami block


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I remember the voice, you mentioned the first 3 movies, they did air on Toonami with the Ocean Dub. By this point I associate American voice Goku with Sean Schemmel. He had a rounder voice, if that makes any sense. It made the yells more guttural, and I always foolishly imitate the Super Saiyan transformation and yell, even try and roll my eyes back.



Schemmel has improved A LOT since the early days and now he's legimitely a spectacular English Goku. He sounds like a superhero (as he always did), friendly and happy go lucky type of guy. There really is nothing wrong with his voice now.

My only nitpick about the FUNimation Kai dub (and to the current one) is Colleen's vocal that she does Gohan and Kid Goku which I just can't stand.

Btw, I own the Ocean Dub Rock the Dragon 2x (the second set was extremely cheap) and the Uncut Ocean Dub Movie Singles (on the RtD they're just like they aired on TV).


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 28, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> nickolodean lost the rights about 2 years ago (I think it floated around for a while after that) then CN got the rights this year and its airing uncut in the 12AM spot on the toonami block



Toonami's back?! My goodness I'm so out of the loop. They were closing shop last time I watched TV regularly. They were occupying Saturday only and went from 7 to 11PM. I may start watching CN again...


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Toonami's back?! My goodness I'm so out of the loop. They were closing shop last time I watched TV regularly. They were occupying Saturday only and went from 7 to 11PM. I may start watching CN again...


you have been out of the loop, its been back since early 2012  http://gbatemp.net/threads/adultswim-brought-back-toonami.324192/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toonami#Adult_Swim_revival:_2012.E2.80.93present

right now the line up is:

12:00 - Dragon Ball Z Kai (Uncut)
12:30 - Akame Ga Kill
01:00 - Michiko & Hatchin
01:30 - Sword Art Online II
02:00 - Naruto Shippuden (Uncut)
02:30 - One Piece (Uncut)
03:00 - Attack on Titan


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 28, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> you have been out of the loop, its been back since early 2012  http://gbatemp.net/threads/adultswim-brought-back-toonami.324192/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toonami#Adult_Swim_revival:_2012.E2.80.93present
> 
> right now the line up is:
> ...


Wow the kids got a pretty good line up though I question akame ga kill though is it censored?
Too bad they have to suffer english dubbing :/


----------

